# IH Lo-Boy 184



## BFH (Jul 16, 2004)

I know I may be in the wrong section. But this Forum is sooo vast that I am exhausting myself looking for the correct spot to post this question. So please bear with me as I will figure it out soon enuff.....

My question....

Were on this Forum can I find info on IH Lo-Boys model 154 and 184?

I am looking to buy a 184 and would like to get in touch with other owners of these machines.

I own several IH Cub Cadets and use every one of them and also refurbish them for resale.

To the moderators...you folks are running a great show here. Keep it up!:cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum BFH! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! I think you picked as good a spot as any to place your post. International Harvester was bought out by Case and now it is Case International. The Lo Boy Series was in a way the first compact utility tractors (CUT) before the concept of the CUT was even considered. My first tractor was as best I could tell 1962 154 Cub Lo Boy which my father gave me as a basket case. After having the tractor reassembled and many parts replaced; I used that tractor for about 10 years. It was a good reliable machine but parts became VERY expensive and in some cases nearly impossible to find, such as the pto clutch pack drum assemble, and mid mounted mower spindle assemblies. Mine was very similar to your picture but yellow and white and had ag tires with wheel weights in the front. I also had the front dozer/gradder blade in the front and rear pto gear box kit. The weak link with these tractors is the pto clutch assembly drive shaft and drive belt hub pulleys which inevitably develop play at the shaft key way and the drive belt hub. The engines would run forever and would do an amazing amount of work for a 15 hp. 4 cylinder. They were VERY economical with gas. I traded mine for a Kubota L245 with an L1200 FEL and L590 RFM about 2 years ago. 

Please feel free to post your questions here or in the Case section of the Compact Utility Tractor section and again welcome!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Howdy, You are in the right area for posting about your I-H stuff. The Lowboy picture you posted looks to be one of the very last models made in the 70s. If you want find out about "Cubs" there are a lot of Old-Timers with a great wealth of knowledge about them at http://www.farmallcub.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was curious about the various LoBoy models and asked about some model history in the Cub Cadet garden tractor forum. I got a lot of info and here is a link to what I learned:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2485

Your's looks pretty good! Might get away with rubbing the paint down and some wax to make it look pretty, and welcome to the forum! I think you will find a lot of info both here in the "big" tractor section and in the garden tractor section. The LoBoys were such versatile machines, it is kinda hard to classify them as one typ of machine.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

BFH, welcome to TF.com! Here is a s good a place as any to post about cubs, lo-boys, etc. I'm not very familiar with those models, but ther are lots of folks here who are. I trust you will get the information you are looking for, and feel free to post as many questions as you wish.:thumbsup:


----------



## BFH (Jul 16, 2004)

*184 Pressure Plate Info*

Hey guys,
Well I have the new pressure plate and clutch plate installed onto the 184. 
Is there any adjustments I need to make? It appears that the plates do not totally disengage allowing me to put the tractor in gear.
HELP!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

BFH, I hated how slow mine was with respect to when you pushed in the clutch to when the clutch assembly stopped spinning. That is just how they operated. Had to push in the clutch and wait a few seconds to wait the the clutch assembly to stop spinning, otherwise you would grind the gears trying to shift. If the clutch will not eventually stop spinning when you push in the clutch pedal. the clutch is either out of proper adustment or may be sticking or binding on the shaft. You may have to look at it to observe what is going on and do some "minor surgery" .


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

These also have a pilot bushing as opposed to a pilot bearing. It helps to put a little grease on the pilot shaft when reasembling.

For more trouble shooting tips, check out the cub manual server at http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/index.html everything you ever wanted to know about cubs and more!!


----------



## BFH (Jul 16, 2004)

*184 Clutch Repair*

Chief and Partsman,
Thanks for the replies and that link. Lots of info on it. 

I have the clutch adjusted pretty good now. Turned the little clevis down below that hooks to the clutch fork. Now when I press the clutch pedal down I get full stop on the shaft and to first gear I go. I have about .015 to .020 gap between the throw out bearing and the fingers on the pressure plate.

What do you guys recommend... an OEM or aftermarket carb kit?
I am leaning more towards the OEM one due to all the problems associated with the float sticking to the aftermarket gaskets. 
Any other things I need to look at when getting either kit?

Thanks


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

BFH, go with the OEM kit, and some recomend one of the rubber tipped needles from the Kholer carb kit for the cub-cadet tractors. Check into the "carb fixes" section in the cubsite link above.

I'm glad you got the clutch problems straightened out!! Having the proper specs to work from helps in a BIG way!!:thumbsup:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

I agree, go with the IH rebuild kit. Now depending on what you need, there is one other kit that is useful. There will be some duplication of parts, but that is fine. If you do not need the choke shaft replaced, then just the IH kit is fine. However, if you need the choke shaft, it is no longer available through CaseIH -- dang!!! 

However, Specter has a carb kit that DOES include this particular item as well as one or two other niceties.

David can get you the supplier info from Arbings in Sussex. I have just used the Specter kit in conjunction with an IH kit and between the two of them, everything I needed to rebuild this almost totally toasted carb was there!

Glad you enjoyed the manual server!

Contibutions of info from the Numbered Cubs family will be greatly appreciated as there is not an awful lot on the server yet!


----------



## Ofcmark (Sep 3, 2004)

*Lo boy 184*

Greetings,

I just bought a 184 Lo boy, I was wondering dose anyone have any suggestions where I could find the following items for it 3-point hitch, front blade, the front grill and battery cover. Im new to lo-boys tractors and figuered I could get some help here. I have checked E-bay 
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mark! :friends: :cheers: I traded in a 154 Lo Boy awhile back and I remember that they did not know what to do with the front blade. Not sure if a blade for a 154 will work on a 184 or not. I will check and see if it is still in the shop setting there the last time I saw it.


----------



## Ofcmark (Sep 3, 2004)

*Blade*

Thanks Chief 

I would appreciate that any suggestion on the other stuff



Thanks
Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Mark, and welcome to TF.com!!:thumbsup: For the parts you mentioned, you should be able to get them from your CAS$E-IH dealer, or you can also try www.tmtractorparts.com or www.jptractor.com


----------



## Ofcmark (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info and the welcome ,I knew I came to the right spot

Mark:


----------

